# What size C02 tank/s do you use?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Just curious what everyone is using on the majority of their tanks, and if you wish you would have gone larger or smaller.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use a 5 gallon canister on my 30G tank, it was on my 55G tank. I'm very pleased with the results I have gotten on both tanks.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I voted 5lb since I use that on my 75g tank. It lasts me 6 months so I'm pretty happy with the size. I'm not sure if a large cylinder would fit under the stand and that is of more importance then having to refill every 6 months or so. 

I also run two 55g tanks and a 30g tank off of a single 15lb CO2 tank. The three tanks have been running off of this cylinder for a couple of months so I will see how long they last.


----------



## Walter Klockers (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: CO2 Canister Size*

I run a 10 lb canister with my 80 gal tank. It fits under the tank, no problem. Most places around here can't refill that large of a canister (5 lb max). Fortunately, I found a welding shop that does. I'm satisfied with this arrangement, and I'm glad I have the 10 lb unit.


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

7kg bottle which I have had for nearly 2 years now.

It's sits next to my modest 20 gallon tank


----------



## aoebombcat (Jul 26, 2005)

I have 2 25lb for my 72 gallon. Why run the refill every 2 - 3 months, if it can last for 1 year!! Hahhaa. Refill both at once and it save you a lot of trips to the refill center!

I got my for around $108 each.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

I use one 10# and two 5#. If you live in the Dallas area and have troubles finding someone to fill your tanks, try Garland Welding Supply on forest, just 1/2 mile east of Shiloh. Charley has been taking care of me for a few years now, great guy!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

It all depends on how easily I can fit the canister under my tanks. Right now I've only got a 10lb actually filled and working with a 5lb sitting empty downstairs. Soon though I'll have the 10lb running my 75, another 10lb on my 40g, and a 5lb on my 20g. Come Christmas I'll have another 5lb running my 29g. Ah, the joys of High Tech tanks, I love them! 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a 5# on my 29 gallon and hope to have it also on the 10 gallon adventually. I have thought about upgrading to a 15# but I am not sure it will fit under the tank if I decide to upgrade to a large aquarium, so I will put that off until I actually do the upgrade.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I have a five lb on my 29 gallon and a 15 lb on my 55 gallon (was 5 lb until about a month ago).


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I have a 5# on my 40 and another split on my 10 and 30g. They last a reasonable ammount of time, but I'd rather them last even longer. If an option, I'd have a 20# in the garage that I could split to all my tanks.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have a 10 on my 50 gal, another 10 on a 29 gal and a 5 on a 10 gal. The one on the fifty is 5 months old and I don't see any appreciable movement of the gauge. The other 2 last about a year before refilling. 

And to think I started with 2 diy 2-liter bottles which I had to make every 2 weeks! You know, that could be a subject for a separate thread: the stuff we did at first because we: #1 couldn't afford it at the time; #2: were too afraid to try because of the perceived 'hi tech' nature of it; #3: thought it would be easier to diy. LOL


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

20's unless under a stand, then a 10

regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

20lb


----------



## xinnix (Jan 25, 2005)

Tank sizes. I called all the local welding supply shops and the best deal I could get was $75 for a 15 pond filled. They wanted 50 for a 5 pond filled. He said the 15 pound tanks are not as popular so that is why he sold it for a lower price. It is taller than my stands for my 30 and 40 gallon tanks that I use it on. I put a decorative throw blanket over it and it looks fine. If price is the issue I would call around the local welding supplies and see what is the best deal you can find. 
Good luck.


----------

